# Abscess on fish?



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi everyone a friend of mine has an iridescent shark in her 65 gallon tank and he has what she says looks like an abscess above his lower back fin it is less than half an inch long. I know a picture would be better but she does not have a camera. It started last week as a raised 1/2 in bump that now looks like a white pimple acts normal otherwise so does anyone have any idea what it could be and what can she do to fix it. I was thinking maybe Melafix but am not sure.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a tough one. Not sure about the Melafix bc that usually works for open wounds/sores. This sounds more like a lump? Could it be some sort of parasite?

Maybe she has a cell phone that takes pics? Or have her google whatever looks closest and send it to you.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

She is a unique person in that she has no phone cell or other wise or internet. She works with me so I am going to take her my camera and let her use it to take pictures of the place if she can get a good shot. She has had the tank up and running for several years, has not added any new fish and does her weekly water changes every week she loves her fish and they all have names. In the tank she has a large pleco named Argile, the shark is Brucie, and a silver dollar that I can not remember the name of.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope she can pinpoint what the problem is. Keep us posted.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I gave her the camera and she is going to get pictures tonight so maybe she can get a good one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Romad said:


> That's a tough one. Not sure about the Melafix bc that usually works for open wounds/sores. This sounds more like a lump? Could it be some sort of parasite?
> 
> Maybe she has a cell phone that takes pics? Or have her google whatever looks closest and send it to you.


No, Melafix will absolutely not work, not even as "antibiotic" for bacterial infections. It can speed up recovery process of the fish's wounds but that's it. It will not keep infections at bay like salt does. Forget the Melafix idea. It will only suffocate your fish and pointless since any cysts or tumor will unlikely to be inhibited by that stuff.

Yes, do post pics when you have them. Hard to diagnose cysts without pics.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

She is going to bring me pictures tomorrow and I will post them Saturday morning or maybe late Friday night I work second shift and get home at 12:00 am so it will probably be Saturday morning.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pictures*

Here are the best ones of all the pictures she brought they are not very good but Brucie would not be still. LOL maybe you guys can see it and give me an idea what to tell her to do. Its the white spot just above the back bottom fin.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

This isn't carp pox. Try applying iodine solution on the cyst and see if that works. Time to add undissolved salt by a teaspoon per gallon as well. Best do this in a separate tank/tub.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you mean iodine like for a person and freshwater aquarium salt? I am sorry if I seem dense but fortunately the worst I have had to deal with in my tanks are ick and fin rot.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Calmwaters said:


> Do you mean iodine like for a person and freshwater aquarium salt? I am sorry if I seem dense but fortunately the worst I have had to deal with in my tanks are ick and fin rot.


Betadine you buy from pharmacies. Aquarium salt is fine. So are rock salt and pickling salt. The only additives that are fine are iodine and calcium silicate. No yellow prussiate of soda though.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Lupin for all your help. I will email her and let her know what to get for him. How often should she put the iodine on?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Let's try every 24 hours until it heals while salt is there. Her other option is dab it in hydrogen peroxide and then Biobandage.

Here's link to biobandage.
Bio-Bandage

Dab HP only once as it removes the healing tissues when done more than once.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok thank you so much for all your help. I will let you know how it goes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishy122 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Same Problem*

I was so happy when I saw this post! I am a 5th grade teacher and have a 55 gallon tank in the classroom with iridescent sharks. THE SAME EXACT thing happened to one of ours. Is this common for this type of fish? My question is if this worked for your friend. If so, how long did it take, and do you have any tips? I am kind of "dense" when it comes to this stuff as well. Thanks!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Unfortantly my friends fish did not make it. Good luck with your fish.


----------

